# First day of pheasant season



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/first-pheasant-hunt-of-season.html

Great time. 

RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun, Rod! I wish I had more time to take Pumpkin out ! Now that she is coming out of her 1st heat, thank goodness, I'm ready to get back into the bird groove. Pheasants are very pretty birds, and I would like to have some of those feathers for my fall wreaths


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like a good start to the season.

If preserve hunts aren't counted, I haven't been pheasant hunting in several years. Conflicts with ruffed grouse and woodcock seasons. 

Enjoy.


----------

